
Apple Ready To Launch "Far Reaching" Video Service - srikar
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-tv-cloud-service-2011-4?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=SAI%20Select&utm_campaign=SAI_Select_041311
======
eiji

      We believe Apple has learned much from having Netflix on the Apple TV ...
    

Typically I'm very strict on privacy, but on my Apple TV I explicitly enabled
the _"Send usage information to Apple"-feature_.

I would really love to see some of those statistics.

Reboot-count, Podcast-count, % of screensave time, ...

